# bareboating from SVD



## liebmanp (Mar 29, 2007)

Anyone have recent experience with monohull boats/service using Bareboat Charters or Sunsail from Blue Lagoon, St.Vincent?


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Nope but I did charter from TMM in 2010. We chartered Dolphin Dance II, a 2009 Jenneau 45DS. Nice boat for chartering. You can charter directly from the owner which I think is a little cheaper. Good guy. Helped us out with our TMM arranged charter.

Dolphin Dance II Charters


----------



## bacampbe (Mar 17, 2009)

If you mean "Barefoot Charters", I have some indirect experience with them. 

We actually chartered from TMM last summer (which was a good experience, also working through the owner). Even though we chartered from a competitor, the Barefoot base manager responded to a number of of our local info questions on another forum, and was very helpful in spite of knowing we had chartered from a competitor. We also visited their base restaurant after finishing our charter, and it was pretty nice.


----------

